
Top VPNs Secretly Owned by Chinese Corps - lighttower
https://www.computerweekly.com/news/252466203/Top-VPNs-secretly-owned-by-Chinese-firms
======
traspler
It's not linked in the article but this is VPNpros post about it which lists
the products and firms: [https://vpnpro.com/blog/hidden-vpn-owners-
unveiled-97-vpns-2...](https://vpnpro.com/blog/hidden-vpn-owners-
unveiled-97-vpns-23-companies/)

~~~
kjaftaedi
This bothered me a lot.

They linked to things like the definition of a VPN, but couldn't link to the
article they based __all __of their information on.

I know I'm a bit on the extreme side, but I wouldn't be sad to see entire
domains get banned for things like this.

------
shirajg
Infographic here: [https://vpnpro.com/wp-content/uploads/Infographic-
VPNpro-97-...](https://vpnpro.com/wp-content/uploads/Infographic-
VPNpro-97-VPN-products-run-by-just-23-companies.pdf)

------
shatteredvisage
So which VPNs and which parent corps?

I wonder if Private Internet Access is still the top offering.

